# Best $15 spent



## Milkman31 (Jun 14, 2013)

I got this from a yard sale new in the box for $15 never thought of safety gear till I started looking on A/S today I had a lot of weed eating to do that was 3 feet high and everyone at home was gone so I got it out to give it a try lol and I have to say never will I go without it while useing the weed eater only wish it was a stihl lol


----------



## LegDeLimber (Jun 16, 2013)

If you're so inclined, Grab a hair dryer or heat gun 
But be very careful if using a heat gun you can damage the hat quick!
warm up that decal and gently, slowly peel.

no brand issue for me here, own a Husky and a couple Pull-ons.
but did do a bit of sticker and decal removal on a storage trailer lot.


----------



## Slade McCuiston (Jun 18, 2013)

I wish I could find one of those for 15 bucks... I've been going back and forth over getting one of those simply because I'm tired of huge chips hitting me in the eyes while I'm cutting. I've done this for years, but I figure one day it's going to bite me. I don't care what brand it is... I've ran Stihl, Husqvarna, and Poulans... if it works, I don't care.


----------



## XSKIER (Jun 18, 2013)

Stihl now offers chaps and a helmet in a convenient carry bag for one low price. The chaps are nice to have not only for running the MS, but the FS too.


----------



## ncpete (Jun 19, 2013)

XSKIER said:


> Stihl now offers chaps and a helmet in a convenient carry bag for one low price. The chaps are nice to have not only for running the MS, but the FS too.




I agree with how nice chaps are to wear while running the FS, or any trimmer. I like to work in shorts, but when running the weedeater, I will soon be wearing a pair of chaps, If not, I will soon have calloused shins from all the stuff that hits them while doing yard work.
I had considered using my soccer shin guards, but, not having played regularly for 22 years, those probably got lost or thrown out during one of my military moves.


----------



## Toyboy (Jun 19, 2013)

Milkman31 said:


> I got this from a yard sale new in the box for $15 never thought of safety gear till I started looking on A/S today I had a lot of weed eating to do that was 3 feet high and everyone at home was gone so I got it out to give it a try lol and I have to say never will I go without it while useing the weed eater only wish it was a stihl lol



I found mine years ago in the middle of a 2 lane hwy and no traffic. Drove by it first, stopped and backed up for it. I have to agree with you that I don't know how I got along without one either. Chain saws or weed whacker, it's great.
Mines a husky also but I've got mostly Husky anyway.


----------



## Tundra Man Mike (Jun 20, 2013)

I grind stumps. My helmet is exactly like that and has saved me more than one black eye. Be sure to wear eye protection also.


----------

